# Patients at risk over failure to recognize important diabetes subtype



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2017)

The health of people with diabetes is being put at risk due to the failure of doctors to recognise which type of diabetes they have, a new study in the journal _Diabetes Care_ reports.

In the first ever study of its kind, researchers from the University of Surrey, examined the primary care records of more than 2 million people, assessing the frequency of different types of diabetes and the accuracy of diagnosis. Particular focus was given to those who developed Type 3c diabetes. Type 3c diabetes occurs as a result of pancreatic inflammation, abnormal growth of tissue on the organ or surgically removing part or all of the tissue, which affects the body's ability to produce insulin.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/10/171023123751.htm


----------



## Robin (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm sure we've had people joining this forum saying, 'I've had my pancreas removed and I've been told I'm now type 2.'


----------



## Ljc (Oct 24, 2017)

Robin said:


> Im sure we've had people joining this forum saying, 'I've had my pancreas removed and I've been told I'm now type 2.'


Your right, I’ve seen the same.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 24, 2017)

That's not good is it?


----------



## grovesy (Oct 24, 2017)

Robin said:


> I'm sure we've had people joining this forum saying, 'I've had my pancreas removed and I've been told I'm now type 2.'


Many.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2017)

I'd like to know how many people are getting a misdiagnosis of Type 2 when, like many here, it's slow-onset Type 1


----------



## grovesy (Oct 24, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I'd like to know how many people are getting a misdiagnosis of Type 2 when, like many here, it's slow-onset Type 1


In should think it is quite a few too!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 24, 2017)

I've seen it on here!


----------



## Robin (Oct 24, 2017)

grovesy said:


> In should think it is quite a few too!





Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I've seen it on here!


I was one, for a start!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 24, 2017)

There have been at least a couple of people on here initially diagnosed T1 as adults to then come off insulin and re-diagnosed T2.  Some are also diagnosed T1 and therefore put on insulin but also with metformin straight away. I can't understand that.    Adult diagnoses do not appear to be straightforward.  C-peptide is the obvious test if there's any doubt..


----------



## Robin (Oct 24, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> . Some are also diagnosed T1 and therefore put on insulin but also with metformin straight away. I can't understand that


There have been studies to see if it helps insulin efficacy, or gives any other protection, but they seem to be inconclusive - otherwise we'd all be on Metfartin!
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0029787/


----------



## grovesy (Oct 24, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> There have been at least a couple of people on here initially diagnosed T1 as adults to then come off insulin and re-diagnosed T2.  Some are also diagnosed T1 and therefore put on insulin but also with metformin straight away. I can't understand that.    Adult diagnoses do not appear to be straightforward.  C-peptide is the obvious test if there's any doubt..


Many people seem to have difficulty in getting a C peptide test.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Many people seem to have difficulty in getting a C peptide test.


My consultant kept promising to give me a c-peptide test because of the unusual nature of my diabetes, but never got round to actually doing it.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't believe the c-peptide test is conclusive. I had it and came down smack in the middle which according to my consultant meant that it seemed I had some insulin resistance. He said if I had not had the problems with my liver, he would have probably put me on metformin as well as the insulin. 
He thinks I am 'probably' T1 although the DSNs are 100% sure I am T1, and as far as I know that is what is on my records.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 25, 2017)

DUK don’t help. In Balance magazine, the comedian Norman Smith has a column. He had severe acute pancreatitis due to booze, with very little pancreas left working. He is on insulin, of course. He self describes himself as Type 2. Presumably, this is to contrast with the other celebrity columnist Marie Wilson, who is a proper Type 1.

In fact, pancreatic diabetes gets barely a mention in Balance. It doesn’t half bugger up your control when your pancreas gives up the exocrine output. As I’ve said before, I’m a reverse engineered 3c.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 25, 2017)

Arfur, not Norman! LOL


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 26, 2017)

Aye, senior moment, sorry. Point is still valid, though. Norman Smith (otherwise known as Hurricane) was Pink Floyd’s record producer in the early days


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm sure Hurricane Smith is dead.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 28, 2017)

Instead of spending money on daft research it might be a good idea to do some on this ?


----------



## pottersusan (Oct 30, 2017)

As I've said before - If DUK would acknowledge type 3 exists it would be helpful.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 30, 2017)

Couldn’t agree more, Susan.


----------

